# My new to me savage 24V



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently picked up a savage 24V in .222 over 20 gauge. It overall is good shape but the front sight is gone. My question is is this sight supposed to be part of the barrel band or is it just stand alone. There appears to be a couple of screw holes where a front sight would mount? And if its stand alone are there aftermarket sights that can be found anywhere?
Appreciate the incite.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum sdc and congrats on the new gun 
I don't have the answer for you on the sight but we do have a few 24 owners here that can answer it for you. Savage may be able to help you with a replacement sight.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum sdc! Congrats on the gun purchase.


----------



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome all, I forgot to post long time lurker first time poster


----------



## troutmanal (Feb 16, 2013)

Check gunpartscorp.com they have a pretty good stock of older gun parts got some for my mossberg chuckster 22mag from them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WELCOME TO PT SDC

new guns are great to have,even if its only new to you

kinda like buying a "new" car,always great to get and even better to take out and show off

enjoy the site and your new rifle


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/SavageStevensSpringfieldFox-33479/RifleShotgunCombinations-40501/24V-A-38511.htm?page=2

Numrich shows it to be part of the barrel band but sold out.

Steve


----------



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

Good info Steve, thanks. I had seen it that way somewhere but had noticed another one that looked to be seperate from the band, but I think it was another caliber/gauge.

I sighted the rifle part in with a scope a few weeks ago with some shelf ammo, was able to get 2" groups at 100 with it. I couldn't stand it though when dove season rolled around though, I had to remove the scope and go out to my buddys house that just bought a new 12ga auto. He had never been out for doves before and lives in an area covered up in them. Long story short with no front sight and the scope removed I knocked down a couple of doves with the 20, and just as important.... just as many as he did with the new auto :mrgreen:

I bought this gun mainly because I have wanted one ever since I can remember. And have been bitten buy the predator hunting bug. Also hoping to run a small trapline later this winter, and this rifle seemed to be a good choice for those jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The 24 v is a real good critter getter----make sure the rings and base are tight---i've killed many with mine---you'll love the 222 rem barrel------the sight and barrel strap are one piece so you'll need it----I also have a 24f 12ga and a 22hornet and had it rechambered for the 222--love that tripple duce-its my go to gun for the brush and beaver flows---my son-in-law just talked me out of my 24-v-----I shouldn't have let it go heres a pic of them-------enjoy you 24v--------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Forgot to tell ya--I cut the front sight down so it wasn't in the scope pic ---put a Mueller 2x7 circle illm dot----works great with shotgun barrel and rifle---taken yotes to 220 yds with the dot-----------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good looking rigs SB


----------



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

SB..... Those are NICE!
Your right the little I've already shot the .222 I'm very comfortable with it. Great idea with the circle dot scope. I was just mainly wanting to get this gun back to factory and have the option for using the open sights, that is IF I can find a replacement.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If either one of you guys needs a set of dies for reloading the 222, let me know. I have a set of Redding Full Length dies.


----------



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonbnks said:


> If either one of you guys needs a set of dies for reloading the 222, let me know. I have a set of Redding Full Length dies.


Yes, definitely would be interested, thanks!

That's my only trouble with this caliber, if found a few on the shelf but not much. I've read some have good luck with rechambering these too a .223/.556. I could see that being valuable if you owned several guns in that caliber, and shot ALLOT...?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

sdc--------load them with 40 gr nolser's BT's-----you won't care for a 223 anymore :m16: nocks them yotes dead-------------sb


----------



## sdc (Jan 1, 2013)

SB-do you remember what your bipod & sling setup entailed? Just looking into getting a sling but the bi-pod looks like a good idea also.

Archery season starts up here tomorrow so I have a little time to get my yote gun ready


----------

